# Canon speed light .... Remote firing



## SnappingShark (Jun 20, 2016)

I have a canon 5ds, and 2x 600ex RT speed lights.

I wanted the canon transmitter but it's on back order everywhere.

What is the best alternative? I would like to control them separately, both off camera.

Do pocket wizards do this and are they compatible with my setup? Please help ... My original plan to use the canon transmitter is at least 2 more months on back order


----------



## tecboy (Jun 20, 2016)

I have few Yongnuo transceivers.  These built like a toy but far cheaper than pocket wizards.  I have a friend who is selling four used pocket wizards.  I'm thinking about buying one of these to try it out.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 20, 2016)

Maybe just buy a Yongnuo setup until the Canon controller is available.
yes, use the Yongnuo transmitter & receivers until you can ditch them.  You should be able to resell them easily.
==> Yongnuo YN-622C-TX i-TTL Flash Controller+2pcs YN622C Trigger Set for Canon F520


----------



## ronlane (Jun 20, 2016)

Jamie,

I'm not sure about the PocketWizard's controlling the flashes as in changing the power and such. I just got the Phottix Odin II transceiver and receiver for my OCF and it appears to have that capability. (I got it to control them for high speed sync, and they do that great)

Before I bought this one, I had it narrowed down to the Odin II and the PW Flex TT-5 and the Mini TT-1.

The reason I went with the Odin II is because I have to Phottix Atlas II transceivers and they can be triggered by the Odin II on my monolights. This allows me to fire all three of my flashes with one system and it saved me some money since I had those two unites.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks all.
Trying the yongyou ones!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 20, 2016)

FYI yes the PW's will do what you want.  I use PW's for the same basic reason Ron Lane uses the Odin's.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 21, 2016)

OK so out of the box the Yongnuo setup seems to be working well! This setup has cost me the use of 6 extra batteries (2 in each receiver, and the controller) vs 2 in my initial want from the ST-E3-RT Canon controller - hmmf oh well!

Thanks Astro for the suggestion!!

and as there should be - a simple test 

shot - ignore the shadow and the boxers lol - I was just testing all lights fired.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 25, 2016)

You could use a third 600EX-RT on-camera to do everything you can do with the ST-E3-RT.  I think the new 430EX III-RT is now also capable of being a "commander".  This would give you the full capabilities of the Canon speedlite system which you won't get with any other (3rd party) system.

I DO see that Procam.com has it (they list it as "in stock").  The guys are local to me (they have stores in suburban Chicago and suburban Detroit).

I'm wondering why the ST-E3-RT is out of stock everywhere (I thought "surely not")... this makes me think Canon is rev'ing it.


----------



## SkyFox (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm taking a lighting class and my professor uses PocketWizard transmitters and receivers. I need to get a transmitter to use in class, but budget is limited. I think this thread may have answered my question, but will a Yongnuo transmitter work with the PocketWizard receivers and other brands?


----------



## table1349 (Jul 29, 2016)

Probably not.


----------

